
Basic Comparison of Python, Julia, Matlab, IDL and Java (2019 Edition) - rbanffy
https://modelingguru.nasa.gov/docs/DOC-2783
======
jareds
Although I like R I always felt like it was slow. Glad to get evidence of
this.

